# How do internships in Singapore work?



## maddenly (Apr 18, 2014)

I applied for a job in Singapore and was told I did not have enough experience. However they were willing to discuss an internship. 

How do internships work in Singapore? Are they generally paid? If so is there an amount that they roughly pay? (I know in France companies do not pay only the minimum of ~450 euros a month because if they paid more they would have to pay taxes on the intern-- or something). 

As someone who really wants to move to Singapore but would need to pay to fly there and rent and apartment, what would be the minimum a month you suggest I should look to be paid? I would be willing to supplement my income with an evening job.. but I know that you cannot count on getting one when you need one.


Edit: Also Singapore's visa system is very strange for me. How would the visa work with an internship? Would I need the work permit? Or none at all?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Internships in Singapore are, as elsewhere, not or very little paid - definitely not enough to survive. If you are lucky, you'd get an amount between S$500-1000/month.
Visa-wise, you'd get a Training Employment Pass (TEP) limited to the duration of your internship.
Under no circumstances will you be allowed to supplement your income with an evening job - this is illegal and very harshly penalized, so don't even try!
To survive, you'd need around S$2000/month (half of that to rent a sublet room, the other half for food and daily expenses) - please note that this is the absolute bare minimum and allows no luxuries and no savings (e.g. for travel or the trip back home). Some companies hiring foreign internship students do provide accommodation, so it's worth asking (but expect nothing more than youth hostel style).
You did not mention your background, but the potential employer you talked to is right: You basically need at least three years of relevant work experience in your field to find a job and be granted a work visa for it.


----------



## maddenly (Apr 18, 2014)

Beppi, thank you so much for your very detailed response! 

So this Training Employment Pass, does it need to be applied for before I enter Singapore or would i be able to apply for it after (as it seems like you do for regular working visas). 

As for my background. I work in UX/UI. I graduated in '12 but have not had any real job in the field. I did not do an internship at university and I have only done freelance little jobs since graduating. The other jobs I have worked since have not had to do with my career of choice.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

can you check if you are eligible for the Work Holiday Program ?

That can help speed up being selected.

As for the experience, it is very subjective as of now

A technology company I know recruited 10 guys, all foreigners, and fresh graduates.

Agreed the rest of the large crowd is all clocking 10 + years experience each ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

try this !

Eligibility for Work Holiday Programme


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your employer has to apply for and get your employment visa before you arrive or before your other visa expires, whichever applies.
As I said, without applicable work experience (min. 3 years) you are unlikely to get a long-term work visa - unless you have something to set you apart from similarly skilled locals (who must be hired first, by law).


----------

